# pompano 11-11



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

I fishedthe surf in the a.m.(1 pomp) too rough,so Iwentthe pier . I ended up catching5 pompano , 1 permit , and 1 spanish on a pomp jig. They were all keepers but nothing huge. They were also caught on sandfleas.I threw the permit back. They were cacthing kings all day,agian nothing big but keepers.


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Any pics?


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

Permit? up here? This COLD? ......????


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats good to hear..Howd the water look? Redfish or Bobos??


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

:withstupid This is an OLD post


----------

